

Jet lands at wrong airport, is too big to leave - larrys
http://nypost.com/2013/11/21/jumbo-jet-might-be-trapped-after-landing-at-wrong-airport/

======
mikecane
It has since taken off successfully.

~~~
larrys
I heard that later in the day. I guess an example of newspapers first
information coloring what the true situation is. The runway needed takes into
account many factors (weather, load, fuel considerations etc.) Obviously it
was entirely possible to get this plane up in the air. But knowing that
upfront wouldn't have made it as interesting a story.

